# AVI-Dateien richtig brennen?



## MasterofSLK (20. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich hab viele King of Queens folgen mit meinem PC aufgenommen. Jetzt ist das Problem das ich alles als avi. abgespeichert habe und wenn ich diese Dateien brenne mein DVD Player sie nicht abspielen kann! Wie muss ich diese Dateien brennen damit er sie abspielen kann?



Vielen Dank im Vorraus!

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. April 2006)

Am besten wandelst Du die Videos in MPEG-Dateien um. Die kann ein DVD-Player in der Regel abspielen. Je nachdem kannst Du sie auch zu (S)VCDs oder DVDs umwandeln. Sind auch MPEG-Dateien, aber es gibt dabei ein paar Spezifikationen zu beachten.
Ein sehr hilfreiches Programm in dieser Hinsicht duerfte DVD2SVCD sein, welches auch z.B. von AVI nach DVD kodieren kann.


----------



## chmee (2. Mai 2006)

Oder kauf Dir für 40EUR nen DVD-Player, der auch Divx-Dateien lesen kann.
Du würdest es nicht bereuen.
Vorausgesetzt sie sind schon in Divx oder Xvid kodiert.

mfg chmee


----------

